# Sand Baths - Feedback?



## Kaito the Hedgehog (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey everyone!

I would just like to share you my experience with my boy kaito and his love of sand baths.

Kaito was introduced to sand bathing when he was 3 months; and he would be 7 months at the time of this post.

I 3D printed him a "dig box" and have been using the below link sand. Its not too fine line chinchilla sand which could lead to respiratory problems.

https://www.mrpets.ca/main/catalog/product/view/id/5563/s/zoo-med-repti-sand-red-10lb/

Kaito uses it daily; often multiple times. Every time hes taken out for bonding/play time, the dig box is the first place he runs to when he gets back into his cage. I was worried about the sand being too messy and could get stuck places but i havent noticed any such problems. He does get a foot bath 2-3 times a week and a full body bath once a month.

One side note is that its important to inspect the dig box daily; my boy sometimes ( rarely now ) will urinate in there; resulting in a dried up lump. Make sure to remove this when it occurs.

Has anyone else exposed their hedgehogs to sand baths? Im also just worried i might be allowing him to do something which is dangerous but he seems to really love it.


----------

